# Pinging



## barrybruun (Nov 24, 2007)

My 2004 Maxima 6 spd manual 75k miles recently started pinging with 93 octane gas. The pinging occurs consistently with moderate to heavy acceleration in 3rd through 6th gear in the 3-4k rpm range. Performance is still good with good power and there are no engine codes at all. I had the fuel system professionally cleaned and ran a couple of bottles of Techron injector cleaner with no improvement. Any ideas? - Thanks!


----------



## Terrentius (Dec 17, 2007)

I imagine Knock sensor is out of wack, or something related to determining which is fuel is in the engine.


----------



## revoltrise (May 3, 2008)

are you sure it is pinging? are there any drivability issues when it is happening? if it is consistently pinging i would expect there to be a hesitation or similar problem associated...91 octane is sufficient to prevent detonation for the vq35, so 93 shouldn't be a problem. if there's no hesitation, i'd say its not pinging that you are hearing...


----------

